# Good info on gas line sewer cross bores



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Good info on gas line sewer cross bores


http://www.crossboresafety.org/documents/Inspections for Eliminating Cross Bores, SGA July 2012.pdf


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

It's one of those things I haven't run into yet but I am always worried I will!
For those of you that have, how recent was the bore when a problem presented itself? Could you see it on camera before augering?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Had one with 3 electrical feeds into the private sewer... homeowner thought it was tree roots as he was stabbing at it with the shovel when I showed up..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

They should have to camera every sewer line after they shoot the service they are doing ...


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> They should have to camera every sewer line after they shoot the service they are doing ...


They have started doing a tapcam up the lines around here! However that doesn't cover downspout drains,missed sewers, etc


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought this was roots. I video inspected and with 3 months of waste built up I still thought roots. 
I dug and found the gas line going straight through at quite an angle to boot. 
I fixed and then called h/o, then gas company. 
The gas company replaced the section I scratched up and reimbursed the h/o for costs incurred.


----------

